# Comp USA...



## frankj00 (Feb 19, 2004)

What exactly do they mean when they offer tunes up for your computer?
Does anyone have a step by step?
Is it worth the dough?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm not sure what they offer as far as their tune-up services. It could be similar to our PC Tune Up at Staples. First we run a system analyzer on the machine. This checks multiple things on your machine: your computer's security (what protection programs you have, if they are up to date and when was the last time a scan was done w/ them), it also checks for viruses, trojans, adware, etc. It checks your hard drive space, the last time it was defragmented, how much memory you have, if there are any hardware conflicts (missing drivers). After it scans, which only takes a couple of minutes - it gives you a report. On the left it shows the results, then on the right it lists any recommendations. Example, your anti-virus program was last updated on this date - recommendation: update the software to the latest definitions. After we do that, we usually run Norton Systemworks, they have some great ulitities on it - it checks the entire computer for any problems and then fixes them. It also has a cleaning utlity to clear out the excess temporary internet files, etc. Afterwards, we check for any hardware problems, missing drivers, we defrag the drive if necessary, open the tower and blow out any dust buildup. Once that's all done, we then rerun the system analyzer - basically to compare the results of before and after. That gets printed and we go over the results with the customer and make any further recommendations as far as keeping the computer running efficiently. I'm sure it can't be much different than what Comp USA offers. I don't know what they charge though. But this should at least give you an idea of what gets done to your machine.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I should add that Comp USA is closing down 100 stores. That doesn't sound like a huge number, for a nationwide chain, but considering they only have 229 stores - it's a lot.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yep, I think they're slipping under the waves. I suspect on-line buying is taking a huge byte out of their profits.


----------



## bdimag (Apr 8, 2001)

i found a bag of pot once at compusa... on the ground next to the checkout..


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

JohnWill said:


> Yep, I think they're slipping under the waves. I suspect on-line buying is taking a huge byte out of their profits.


More than just that.
Many of their closing stores were located next or very near their competitors, which like Best Buy, are larger retailers.
Near me, CompUSA is about 1/4 mile from Best Buy with Office Max, Office Depot nearby.

Lousy logistics.
And it's to remain open.


----------



## bdimag (Apr 8, 2001)

ya.. i mean - i like the idea of a giant computer store (w/ free drugs) and all... but I would have to drive like 10 miles to get to it.. when best buy, staples, office depot, malls, etc are ALL within 2 miles..


----------



## Papermoon (Nov 6, 2006)

theoneandonlybd said:


> i found a bag of pot once at compusa... on the ground next to the checkout..


It was mine. please return ASAP I have a headache


----------



## bdimag (Apr 8, 2001)

too late... besides - it was crap and gave me a headache


----------



## Papermoon (Nov 6, 2006)

theoneandonlybd said:


> too late... besides - it was crap and gave me a headache


It was crap???!!!
OOPS! My mistake, in that case it could not have been mine.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Tuning up means charging you a bundle to run free spyware and virus programs. ONe of the great ripoffs. Our local guy does it and charges some outrageous price. I do it for free for my friends.


----------



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

theoneandonlybd said:


> i found a bag of pot once at compusa... on the ground next to the checkout..


Damn,

I knew I misplaced somthing.....lol !!!! Found my car keys though !!!!


----------



## Nimir-Raj (Mar 22, 2007)

As a loyal employee of CompUSA, I hate to see other stores close. There is some info that hasn't leaked out into the media that CompUSA is counting on to regroup it's efforts.
CompUSA is restructuring their corporate facilities to operate with a lower overhead and less payout (yeah, fewer low to mid-level employees).
CompUSA plans on re-opening stores with more product, basically following the best buy trend and having more stores offering home appliances which not many of its stores never had to begin with.
CompUSA wishes to retain it's quality of service by retaining knowledgeable staff, but an unfortunate loss may not be unavoidable when they have to hire employees at lower than normal rates (the average salesperson at compusa makes about $10.00/hr +commission), CompUSA (at least the store I work at) is very generous when compensating employees.
the process is supposedly going to take about 2 years then they can start opening new stores again, if they don't go belly up.


----------



## shadypac (Mar 30, 2007)

A tuneup cost $49.99 and covers defragging, windows updates, configuring startup and physically cleaning out the machine. Thats pretty much I had to do when i worked there but I usually charged that rate to do most software related fixes too, updating drivers etc...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Nimir-Raj said:


> the process is supposedly going to take about 2 years then they can start opening new stores again, if they don't go belly up.


A real possibility. It will be interesting to see how it all unfolds.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Will not matter much around here because they are closing there stores.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, they might reenter the market if they get healthy again.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I went by CompUSA today and the store was half empty. I got me a 8 foot I think cable that they used for there TV's etc that has 9 plugs running tru another big round cable tube so all is nice and neet. Got it for $20.00 but I think it was $40.00 but did not have a price tag so I just picked one from the other same cable that was shorter. Then they added 10% for the laquidtion fixture premium. I don't even have a need of it right now but when I do get me a big flat screen to hang on the wall your only see the one cable going up to the TV that will have all the plugs I should need but HDMI. They had so many cables to pick from too so if you got one of there stores closing down by you go see what you need or want. Sale are final so no returns.
Now after the end of the month when the two stores close if I want to go to there store I would have to go a 100 miles to SF, Ca. so no thanks because that is to far.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I only go as far as my mailbox for most computer stuff.


----------

